# help with P0432 code



## jmwdpk (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, 
I have a 99 audi A4 V6 2,8, which throws out a code main catalyst below threshold (Bank2), 
I am told that the O2 sensor is good, one of the 2 cats needs to be replaced, I don't know which one, dirver's side or passenger's side? and also what kind of cat do I need to order? like Before Catalytic Converter or after, I don't have a clue. link will be appreciated!
Thanks,
MB


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Are you sure the 02 sensor is good? Maybe swap sides and if the code follows then the sensor is bad, if the code stays on Bank 2 you know the cat is bad.
I cant tell ya which side is bank 1 or 2 on the V6 but usually the side that has cyl #1 is bank 1 then obviously the other side is bank 2.
If the code stays on bank 2 then the Catalytic converter needs to be replaced (cat).
Any good muffler shop could get you one and install it for ya (aftermarket) without having to go to the dealer. The dealer would sell you a compete Y pipe with the cats attached for prob over $1000.00 I'm guessing.
So hopefully someone will chime in and tell ya which side is Bank 1 so you know where to start.


----------



## nhdubber121 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (zukgod1)*

cat below threshold is a bad cat. very common problem with the 2.8's. bank 1 is the passenger side and both the pre-cat and the cat are one piece with the flexpipe so u need to replace as 1. there are no aftermarket direct fit options that i am aware of and the dealer usually has them in stock for about $750 per side, although they are covered on 2.8's for 8 yrs./80k good luck


----------

